# What filter goes on a 2001 V6 passat?



## HoBBeZ (Dec 21, 2009)

Fram PH270A
or

PRO TEC 186?


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: What filter goes on a 2001 V6 passat? (HoBBeZ)*

Neither, but this one does.
http://www.mann-hummel.com/mf_...ge=11


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: What filter goes on a 2001 V6 passat? (stuntboy79)*

dont use either one of those


----------

